# Kontakt Formular ohne php ???



## Chilli (19. Dezember 2001)

ja wie der titel scho sagt hät ich gern ein kontakt formular aber wie ??? ich hab schon in anderen sachen nachgeschaut aber da hiess es imma das es ohne php net geht stimmt das wenn nicht wie mach ich das dann ???


----------



## ajay (20. Dezember 2001)

mit perl gehts auch .....


----------



## Psyclic (20. Dezember 2001)

*grml* anscheinend haste nich ordentlich nachgeguckt...oder die suchfunktion benutzt. das thema hatten wir vor n paar tagen.

in dein form tag die aktion als mailto: protokoll definieren


----------

